# Wyndham Transfer of Title



## louangel (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a newbie who recently purchased 3 deeds that were sent to Wyndham several weeks ago.  I have yet to  hear anything from Wyndham.  When I called they were unhelpful and said it takes 8-10 weeks to process the title change.  Is this normal procedure??  I had many points transferred that were to be usable yet this year, but if the title transfer takes that long, I may lose the points.  Any advice?  Thanks, Sandy


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2011)

*No way around their slow pace...*



louangel said:


> I'm a newbie who recently purchased 3 deeds that were sent to Wyndham several weeks ago.  I have yet to  hear anything from Wyndham.  When I called they were unhelpful and said it takes 8-10 weeks to process the title change.  Is this normal procedure??  I had many points transferred that were to be usable yet this year, but if the title transfer takes that long, I may lose the points.  Any advice?  Thanks, Sandy



Wyndham does indeed customarily take 8-10 weeks (sometimes even longer)to "process" ownership changes, despite charging $299 (per deed) for their "efforts". It's inexcusable --- and likely also unavoidable.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 10, 2011)

This is Wyndhams procedure

I generally call as soon as I think they should have received the recorded deed just to confirm that they have it, and then exactly at the end of 8 weeks I call again

Strangely enough, on my last two deals, the day after that 8week call, the new purchase showed up in my account

There are a number of Wyndham auctions on ebay now, that I would like to own, but I wont bid because we are too close to the end of the use year

with any luck,  you got such a good deal that it wont make any difference  that 2011 points will be lost


----------



## siesta (Oct 11, 2011)

I was able to get the transfer expedited and it took a matter of days not weeks to complete. I simply called, got a nice woman on the phone and of course used a little charm. For your reference, this was a year and a half ago and the transfer fee was $100


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2011)

*Yesterday's paper / yesterday's news...*



siesta said:


> I was able to get the transfer expedited and it took a matter of days not weeks to complete. I simply called, got a nice woman on the phone and of course used a little charm. For your reference, this was a year and a half ago and the transfer fee was $100



Wyndham increased its' transfer fee to $299 effective May 1, 2011. 
Staff reductions had also occured at Wyndham in the months preceding this policy change. 

I'd be willing to bet that *no* amount of charm, bribery or pixie dust could or would "expedite" *any* Wyndham transfer today, with so many Wyndham ownerships being given away for free these days and the associated paperwork just piling up and awaiting processing...


----------



## dumbydee (Oct 11, 2011)

It took mine 12 weeks.  I called several times and was finally told that the transfer fee had not been paid.  This was never mentioned the first 3 times I falled them.  The fourth time I ask what was taking so long and then was told the transfer fee had not been recieved.  

Once the closing company sent the transfer fee it still took about two weeks to get it completed.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 11, 2011)

dumbydee said:


> It took mine 12 weeks.  I called several times and was finally told that the transfer fee had not been paid.  This was never mentioned the first 3 times I falled them.  The fourth time I ask what was taking so long and then was told the transfer fee had not been recieved.
> 
> Once the closing company sent the transfer fee it still took about two weeks to get it completed.



This sort of thing is why I suggest calling. early on...I say something like this (with as much charm as possible) Have you received the deed and the transfer request? and is there anything missing, like your fee?


----------



## Kkissane (Oct 13, 2011)

*Wyndam Purchase Resale*

HI

I just bought via ebay and I have a copy of my recorded deed. I also got conifrmation from the title company that they sent the documents to Wyndam on 9/28/2011 should I call Wyndam to confirm receipt? Also what number do I call. I am very new to this and have learned so much sitting here reading and saw this post and thought who do I call to conifrm?


----------



## theo (Oct 13, 2011)

Kkissane said:


> ...they sent the documents to Wyndam on 9/28/2011 should I call Wyndam to confirm receipt? Also what number do I call. I am very new to this and have learned so much sitting here reading and saw this post and thought who do I call to conifrm?



It can't hurt to call regarding confirmation of receipt of the recorded deed (and the $299 transfer fee). Without *both* in hand, nothing will proceed at the Wyndham end. Try 1-866-812-9798 first (regarding a transfer). Main Wyndham number is 1-800-251-8736, with assorted "voice prompts".


----------



## learnalot (Oct 13, 2011)

louangel said:


> I'm a newbie who recently purchased 3 deeds that were sent to Wyndham several weeks ago.  I have yet to  hear anything from Wyndham.  When I called they were unhelpful and said it takes 8-10 weeks to process the title change.  Is this normal procedure??  I had many points transferred that were to be usable yet this year, but if the title transfer takes that long, I may lose the points.  Any advice?  Thanks, Sandy



Welcome to TUG.    Hopefully the answers many people have given you have given you some better understanding of what to expect.  In case you are not aware, there is a subforum here on TUG that is dedicated to Wyndham.  In the future, when you have questions that are specific to Wyndham, that will be the best place to post and to get answers.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2011)

*FYI --- You brought Wyndham ... not Wyndam*

Helps with searches if you spell it correctly. 

Congraduations on buying resale, enjoy your ownership, and Welcome to TUG!


----------



## Kkissane (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the advice on calling. I will do that today. I will start posting questions in the wyndham section I just  was reading and when I saw the question thought I would ask.

Sorry about the spelling that is what I get for rushing at work!


----------



## learnalot (Oct 13, 2011)

Kkissane said:


> Thank you for the advice on calling. I will do that today. I will start posting questions in the wyndham section I just  was reading and when I saw the question thought I would ask.
> 
> Sorry about the spelling that is what I get for rushing at work!



No problem.  It makes sense that you would just post on this thread that was already going - that's why I quoted the OP (original post) when I suggested posting in the Wyndham forum for Wyndham questions.


----------



## Kkissane (Oct 13, 2011)

theo said:


> It can't hurt to call regarding confirmation of receipt of the recorded deed (and the $299 transfer fee). Without *both* in hand, nothing will proceed at the Wyndham end. Try 1-866-812-9798 first (regarding a transfer). Main Wyndham number is 1-800-251-8736, with assorted "voice prompts".




Thanks I called and they stated that it was processed today and my paperwork will be arriving in the next 10 days. So my transfer only took 2 weeks!

Great advice to call!


----------



## djohn75087 (Oct 19, 2011)

*they must really be picking up the pace*

I bought 77k points in at San Antonio La Cascada on Sept 9th and I checked my account today 10/19 and they were there. I was shocked! I was expecting mid Nov. I was also surprized to find that the 2011 points are still available.


----------



## louangel (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks to you and others for responses.  I got two deeds processed in about 10 weeks.  Another deed was returned to Legal Timeshare Transfers as Wyndham said sometime was wrong.  Well, when Lisa called, the error was Wyndham's; they apologized and said they would process the deed immediately upon it's return.  It's 3 weeks later, and I'm still waiting.  I guess this is an effort that definitely requires patience!!  Thanks again, Sandy


----------



## Craigvince (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought a greatly discounted Wyndham week directly from the developer in early December, and am in the process of buying another similar Wyndham week from a broker. I guess I shouldn't expect to see either for a couple months.

Thanks for the help.


----------

